# this is why asians have it bad.



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

brow ridge, nasal bridge, all of the bone definitions are crucially, brutally getting mogged by female.
ofc she is adriana lima but focus on the dude's subhuman upper third.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 1, 2019)

moneymaxx
happymaxx?
do somethingoutoflifemax?


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> moneymaxx


moneymaxx don't get you further. 
at the end of the day of all of the efforts to moneymaxx,
you still look like that degenerate low class motherfucker.
no respect to his life at all because of his subhuman face.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Aug 1, 2019)

its over


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 1, 2019)

just be happy you're not a curry or aboriginal


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> just be happy you're not a curry or aboriginal


Tbh


----------



## SeiGun (Aug 1, 2019)

average middle age east asian....its brutal


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Aug 1, 2019)

If you look likethat, just moneymax and date another asian girl thats looksmatched with you, not hard


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> If you look likethat, just moneymax and date another asian girl thats looksmatched with you, not hard


i am slightly better than him, but what does it will mean anyways.
i would rather kill myself than moneymaxx.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Aug 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i am slightly better than him, but what does it will mean anyways.
> i would rather kill myself than moneymaxx.


Moneymaxxing means more money for surgeries


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> Moneymaxxing means more money for surgeries


is there truely no reincarnate?


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Aug 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> is there truely no reincarnate?


idk, go find out?


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> idk, go find out?


its quite over for me now.
had no prime sex, no prime partying which matters more than 70 percent of overall life happiness.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Aug 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> its quite over for me now.
> had no prime sex, no prime partying which matters more than 70 percent of overall life happiness.


show me pics


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> average middle age east asian....its brutal


yeah dude. thanks for sympathizing me. are you asian?


prettymuchfuxed said:


> show me pics


private chat me.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 1, 2019)

Do asians have strong zygos and jaws though?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 1, 2019)

Legit. I thought Asians had it easy,but here's a lot of changs at my school. In the real world asian features usually don't look good.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Do asians have strong zygos and jaws though?


asian zygos might be wide but not forward enough there is zero stereoscopic definition at all.same with maxilla since they are aligning. 
when you look at their side profie,




it looks like this. see how fucking flat that is? 

idk about jaw.


Dope said:


> Legit. I thought Asians had it easy,but here's a lot of changs at my school. In the real world asian features usually don't look good.


they just look subhuman and that's it.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> they just look subhuman and that's it.


You seriously don't think Asians can look good? There's 2 gl ones at my school already.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

Dope said:


> You seriously don't think Asians can look good? There's 2 gl ones at my school already.


cannot beat Nordic genes. even kpop star gets mogged by normal white.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> cannot beat Nordic genes. even kpop star gets mogged by normal white.


By normal white? Is that why some white girls are obsessed with kpop stars?
Jfl at your cope. Pretty low IQ ngl


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

,m


----------



## Chigga (Aug 1, 2019)

its over for asians


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

Chigga said:


> its over for asians


has never begun.


Dope said:


> By normal white? Is that why some white girls are obsessed with kpop stars?
> Jfl at your cope. Pretty low IQ ngl



do you think white girls will even take a glance at them if they didnt have that much of status and media exposure?


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Aug 1, 2019)

why is lima so hot ffs


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> why is lima so hot ffs


shes the god. aesthetic god.
who fucking admires ugly fucktard with money? or status?
aesthetic is the most superior element by far.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Aug 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> shes the god. aesthetic god.
> who fucking admires ugly fucktard with money? or status?
> aesthetic is the most superior element by far.



and she married this subhuman


----------



## xit (Aug 1, 2019)

LENS DISTORTION. lima looks like shit here


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Aug 1, 2019)

xit said:


> LENS DISTORTION. lima looks like shit here



even with lens distortion she still looks good


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 1, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> and she married this subhuman
> 
> View attachment 89771



lmao one of her daughters got his IPD and one got hers, genetics is brutal


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 1, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> its quite over for me now.
> had no prime sex, no prime partying which matters more than 70 percent of overall life happiness.


Autism


----------



## asiannickghur (Aug 2, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i am slightly better than him, but what does it will mean anyways.
> i would rather kill myself than moneymaxx.


bad looking asians are just bad looking asians. good looking asians are a complete separate race, so stop speaking on their behalf.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

asiannickghur said:


> bad looking asians are just bad looking asians. good looking asians are a complete separate race, so stop speaking on their behalf.


I'm talking in general. 
and good looking asians are not complete separate race.


----------



## asiannickghur (Aug 2, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I'm talking in general.
> and good looking asians are not complete separate race.


generally speaking, yes. asians are not good looking. but neither are anglos or any other race, except for (maybe) nordics. no use sopping around though; some paths in life are only good because they are exclusive.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> just be happy you're not a curry or aboriginal


KEEP..


CRYING


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> KEEP..
> 
> 
> CRYING


strong Indian cope


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> strong Indian cope


I got Superior frame height and face genetics. keep crying bro.

idgaf if I am lucky compared to the rest of India still prove you wrong fgt


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I got Superior frame height and face genetics. keep crying bro.
> 
> idgaf if I am lucky compared to the rest of India still prove you wrong fgt



it’s over for you boyo


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> it’s over for you boyo


look at you mate you stand no chance against guys like me keep crying


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> look at you mate you stand no chance against guys like me keep crying



ur Indian I’ve never seen an Indian with an attractive white gf


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

asiannickghur said:


> generally speaking, yes. asians are not good looking. but neither are anglos or any other race, except for (maybe) nordics. no use sopping around though; some paths in life are only good because they are exclusive.


compared to asians, anglos, latina, middle eastern, jew, hispanics are better looking than asian in general.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> ur Indian I’ve never seen an Indian with an attractive white gf


what a cuck. talk to me when you become a man. boy


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> what a cuck. talk to me when you become a man. boy


indians are good looking but their shit skin is literally the biggest obstruction for them.
they got caucasian skulls so they are good looking too.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> indians are good looking but their shit skin is literally the biggest obstruction for them.
> they got caucasian skulls so they are good looking too.


I don't have this problem. but most Indians do I agree.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I don't have this problem. but most Indians do I agree.


are you indo-aryan?


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Aug 2, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> View attachment 89738
> 
> brow ridge, nasal bridge, all of the bone definitions are crucially, brutally getting mogged by female.
> ofc she is adriana lima but focus on the dude's subhuman upper third.


For a Sec i thought they were together JFL


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> are you indo-aryan?


Jatt so yea my Indo-Aryan component is very high


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I got Superior frame height and face genetics. keep crying bro.
> 
> idgaf if I am lucky compared to the rest of India still prove you wrong fgt



height genetics? you mean 5'10? face genetics, werent you fat as fuck? 


lmao, indians doesn't need lsd, heroin etc etc when their brain produces natural drugs ngl


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

Itstime789 said:


> For a Sec i thought they were together JFL


it never will happen. girls are completely visual creatures. 
JFL at that fucking subhuman asian. 
he never chose to be that subhuman, but he eventually became anyways.
so he deserves no respect.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> height genetics? you mean 5'10? face genetics, werent you fat as fuck?
> 
> 
> lmao, indians doesn't need lsd, heroin etc etc when their brain produces natural drugs ngl


im in a growth spurt rn and my dad was pretty tall so thats why I said that.

face genes im srs about since I can tell my eye area


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> im in a growth spurt rn and my dad was pretty tall so thats why I said that.
> 
> face genes im srs about since I can tell my eye area



bruh i remember you said you were going to become 9/10 when you lose fat lmao.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> bruh i remember you said you were going to become 9/10 when you lose fat lmao.


ofc I plan on doing more than that . my goal is high and it achievable. I know exactly what I need to do


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> ofc I plan on doing more than that . my goal is high and it achievable. I know exactly what I need to do



legit son

i bet you don't look like this


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> legit son
> 
> i bet you don't look like this


u right. I don't


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> u right. I don't



pm your pic lad


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> pm your pic lad


naw bro I aint even softmaxxed .


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> naw bro I aint even softmaxxed .



just don't get delusional bruh or you will be ruined. i know you really need to believe you will be chad after weight loss in order to cope but just don't get your exceptions high tbh. also never forget you are indian so it is pretty much over.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> just don't get delusional bruh or you will be ruined. i know you really need to believe you will be chad after weight loss in order to cope but just don't get your exceptions high tbh. also never forget you are indian so it is pretty much over.


Im going to mention you when I ascend.
all my doubters will be proven wrong


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 2, 2019)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> If you look likethat, just moneymax and date another asian girl thats looksmatched with you, not hard


If you got lots of money and are ugly, why on earth would you date a ugly girl?


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Im going to mention you when I ascend.
> all my doubters will be proven wrong



ok


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 2, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> and she married this subhuman
> 
> View attachment 89771


Subhuman? I think he is very handsome. Just looks very unique.


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Subhuman? I think he is very handsome. Just looks very unique.



looking unique isn't the always best thing man


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Im going to mention you when I ascend.
> all my doubters will be proven wrong



PM me some pics bhai. 

You know you can trust me.


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> looking unique isn't the always best thing man


Of course not. He just looks very masculine and even though those eyes are not positive feature, they set him apart.


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Of course not. He just looks very masculine and even though those eyes are not positive feature, they set him apart.



he would chad be if not for his eyes but because of it no one really considers him handsome ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 2, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> their shit skin


legit. Every out of the 5 chadpreets I've seen in my life, 4 of them had very light skin, and could be confused for a sand nigger. The last one still had light skin in comparison to other indians.
Shitskin is such a failo if you don't have bbc tbh


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

Dope said:


> legit. Every out of the 5 chadpreets I've seen in my life, 4 of them had very light skin, and could be confused for a sand nigger. The last one still had light skin in comparison to other indians.
> Shitskin is such a failo if you don't have bbc tbh


i think coper skin is fucking god since Adriana herself has coper skin.
but idk somehow preets' skin looks like shit.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 2, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i think coper skin is fucking god since Adriana herself has coper skin.
> but idk somehow preets' skin looks like shit.


I think it's beccause it reminds people of the stigma curries have. Shitskin and smelly.


----------



## pisslord (Aug 2, 2019)

don't know, but it looks like he made it as betabux


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

pisslord said:


> don't know, but it looks like he made it as betabux


and who the hell is even he?


Dope said:


> I think it's beccause it reminds people of the stigma curries have. Shitskin and smelly.


yeah i literally can smell shit even i have never smelt curries.
because i know curries eat and wipe the ass in same time.


----------



## pisslord (Aug 2, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> and who the hell is even he?


subhuman chinkcel in OP pic
status/money piggybank


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

pisslord said:


> subhuman chinkcel in OP pic
> status/money piggybank


yeah he might have wife but better not think the goddess in the pic is with him.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 2, 2019)

Thats why they put so much emphasis on the twink faggot culture in asia (kpop and the likes), its the only thing asians can do with their bone structures, white prettyboys still mog asian prettyboys to death so it doesnt matter anyway


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

chesscel said:


> Thats why they put so much emphasis on the twink fagglt culture in asia (kpop and the likes), its the only thing asians can do with their bone structures, white prettyboys still mog asian prettyboys to death so it doesnt matter anyway


yeah white prettyboys mog the shit out of asian prettyboys.
having unsignificant bone definition is not a requirement for prettyboy.
actually prettyboy with bone definition is far better. e.g. chico lachowski


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Aug 2, 2019)

They have no sexual dimorphism in their own race.






VS


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> They have no sexual dimorphism in their own race.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90408
> ...


it's not just dimorphism.
even women has more brow bone protruding which means we are just fucked


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 3, 2019)

Asians have it bad


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> View attachment 89738
> 
> brow ridge, nasal bridge, all of the bone definitions are crucially, brutally getting mogged by female.
> ofc she is adriana lima but focus on the dude's subhuman upper third.


It never began for asians.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Asians have it bad


he doesn't even know what is real shortcomings of asians since he looks chad


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> he doesn't even know what is real shortcomings of asians since he looks chad


Yea i know haha. He still says women dont really hit on him much though.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> indians are good looking


No, most Indians are not good looking.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Yea i know haha. He still says women dont really hit on him much though.


yeah. tbh, its not media or hegemony.
asians just have no shade and deep features.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> yeah. tbh, its not media or hegemony.
> asians just have no shade and deep features.


But if he went up to women not being creppy and know how to hold a good conversation. He should do pretty well man. Hes 6 feet btw.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> But if he went up to women not being creppy and know how to hold a good conversation. He should do pretty well man. Hes 6 feet btw.


yeah. hes under PSL 7 tho.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> yeah. hes under PSL 7 tho.


Btw you remember me i bet i talked to you yesterday. Do you have a picture of yourself? Any picture i dont care lol. Just curious. Since you said your asian yourself.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Btw you remember me i bet i talked to you yesterday. Do you have a picture of yourself? Any picture i dont care lol. Just curious. Since you said your asian yourself.


my maxilla looks like RM


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 3, 2019)

I


toolateforme said:


> my maxilla looks like RM


I dont think i will be a psl 7 even if i get lean enough. Unless surgery. I would say psl 6.5-6.7 at most when lean. 7 psl is rare af.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> I
> I dont think i will be a psl 7 even if i get lean enough. Unless surgery. I would say psl 6.5-6.7 at most when lean. 7 psl is rare af.


7 psl is not allowed for asian.


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 3, 2019)

He probably fucks allot of stunning white models with his millions.... he dont gives a fuck


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 3, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> bruh i remember you said you were going to become 9/10 when you lose fat lmao.


Yeah, he’s tripping.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> He probably fucks allot of stunning white models with his millions.... he dont gives a fuck


hes not fucking. because his oldcel low T nigga.


----------



## Okiwaga (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> hes not fucking. because his oldcel low T nigga.


he fucks more than you and hes a perv like al chinese middle age man he probably fucks and eats beautiful woman


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> he fucks more than you and hes a perv like al chinese middle age man he probably fucks and eats beautiful woman


tbh, you might right.
but i don't admire being subhuman and fucking.
i admire being good looking. which has infinite value by itself.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Aug 3, 2019)

You just picked a super ugly fat Asian oldcel. 


Now every time I go on Instagram I can see several Asian dudes with cute white gfs. Considering their % in the general population and their non mainstream status, I don't think they're doing that bad tbh.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> You just picked a super ugly fat Asian oldcel.
> 
> 
> Now every time I go on Instagram I can see several Asian dudes with cute white gfs. Considering their % in the general population and their non mainstream status, I don't think they're doing that bad tbh.



he is not super ugly guy among asian population.
shit brow ridge, nasal bridge and high set brow is happening in over 90 percent of asian population its just typical phenotype.
and its aesthetically fucked up.

their % in the general population? you examplificated by seeing several instagram dudes? 
we all know asians have it worst in dating market since it is proven by several statistics.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> we all know asians have it worst in dating market since it is proven by several statistics











7 Surprising Online Dating Race Statistics


I was at a party when I spied “Dataclysm,” a number-crunching book written by OkCupid Co-Founder Christian Rudder, on an end table. Now, I try to avoid talking about dating industry trends in my real life, but I love this book, so I couldn’t help but ask the party’s host what she thought of its...




www.datingadvice.com
 



Not worse than BBCs tho. Ofc worse than white men - all ethnics do worse than whites, that's nothing surprising. 

Btw that statistics is kinda out of date. With the recent rise of kpop its safe to say that Asians have been doing better since then.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> 7 Surprising Online Dating Race Statistics
> 
> 
> I was at a party when I spied “Dataclysm,” a number-crunching book written by OkCupid Co-Founder Christian Rudder, on an end table. Now, I try to avoid talking about dating industry trends in my real life, but I love this book, so I couldn’t help but ask the party’s host what she thought of its...
> ...



i thought BBC theory was legit?
anyways im gonna reincarnate as a nordic chad and be a musician anyways.
tbh.

tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> he is not super ugly guy among asian population.
> shit brow ridge, nasal bridge and high set brow is happening in over 90 percent of asian population its just typical phenotype.
> and its aesthetically fucked up.
> 
> ...


The average curry has it worse. I've seens ome gl asians, but barely any curries. Lower than 4 PSL + the often true stereotype for shit hygeine, no social awareness, and lacking in conversational skills makes curries the most subhuman race on average. Didn't even mention most are manlets.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 3, 2019)

Dope said:


> The average curry has it worse. I've seens ome gl asians, but barely any curries. Lower than 4 PSL + the often true stereotype for shit hygeine, no social awareness, and lacking in conversational skills makes curries the most subhuman race on average. Didn't even mention most are manlets.


this tbh I got higher matches in dating apps when I mentioned I was half Korean. I literally got 0 matches when I put my nationality as a Indian


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 3, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> this tbh I got higher matches in dating apps when I mentioned I was half Korean. I literally got 0 matches when I put my nationality as a Indian


Brutal race pill wtf? Thank god I get confused for being a sand nigger. The only reason my chadpreets did good is probably because they were so gl that foids didn't think about ethicity. If I put Indian on there I think it would've been a failo and gotten less matches


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 3, 2019)

never began for them


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> never began for them


never began for me either.
ill reincarnate as a nordic.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> View attachment 89738
> 
> brow ridge, nasal bridge, all of the bone definitions are crucially, brutally getting mogged by female.
> ofc she is adriana lima but focus on the dude's subhuman upper third.







A pollution bad diet's over generation bad phenotypes in general a lack of testosterone in general we are pretty fucked that's why i want gene edited gigachads tbh


Redrighthand said:


> never began for them








It's just personality bro


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

reptiles said:


> A pollution bad diet's over generation bad phenotypes in general a lack of testosterone in general we are pretty fucked that's why i want gene edited gigachads tbh


fuck the diet its cold adaption bruh. 
look at that subhuman weak bone structures.


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Aug 3, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> just be happy you're not a south curry or aboriginal


Fixed


----------



## reptiles (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> fuck the diet its cold adaption bruh.
> look at that subhuman weak bone structures.






Cold adaptation that is a new one i haven't heard of that one gonna need some sort of study on this as for diet's it is a well established fact that handsome faces are influenced by 4 thing's luck,diet,testosterone,pollution these 4 are crucial for a handsome face tbh their are thankfully solution's but they take so long


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> i think coper skin is fucking god since Adriana herself has coper skin.
> but idk somehow preets' skin looks like shit.


Yellow undertone tbh


Dope said:


> The average curry has it worse. I've seens ome gl asians, but barely any curries.


Good looking curries tend to look like a completely different race based on what I observe


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Cold adaptation that is a new one i haven't heard of that one gonna need some sort of study on this as for diet's it is a well established fact that handsome faces are influenced by 4 thing's luck,diet,testosterone,pollution these 4 are crucial for a handsome face tbh their are thankfully solution's but they take so long


no matter how much diet, asians just look subhuman on average because of their general phenotype.
which is shallow set eyes, epicanthal fold, low brow ridge, low nose bridge, etc and they are all participating in asian's subhuman looks.
asians evolved in that way because of cold adaption. shallow set eyes were better to survive in ice age.
the ice age that asian went through is so fucking cold its nonsense to compare with northern europe.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 3, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> no matter how much diet, asians just look subhuman on average because of their general phenotype.
> which is shallow set eyes, epicanthal fold, low brow ridge, low nose bridge, etc and they are all participating in asian's subhuman looks.
> asians evolved in that way because of cold adaption. shallow set eyes were better to survive in ice age.
> the ice age that asian went through is so fucking cold its nonsense to compare with northern europe.






Dude your low iq phenotype is influced by diets and testarone climate plays a parts but only to skin colour the rest is cope your promoting psedo science tbh also eyes are cope no eye area for a shitty maxilla your maxilla makes or breaks a face tbh your coping if you think other wise tbh eye area plays a part but the maxilla is what counts


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude your low iq phenotype is influced by diets and testarone climate plays a parts but only to skin colour the rest is cope your promoting psedo science tbh also eyes are cope no eye area for a shitty maxilla your maxilla makes or breaks a face tbh your coping if you think other wise tbh eye area plays a part but the maxilla is what counts


have you even ever seen average asians?
i always see them since im asian myself living in asian dominant country.
flat and sunken maxilla is asian phenotype.
shallow set brow bone is asian phenotype which breaks eye area.
epicanthal fold is asian phenotype which breaks eye area.
they are all developed during last ice age.
diet and testosterone theory may apply for westerns but asians have general phenotype for foundation beforehand.


----------

